# Help with P0500 VSS code on 2002 nissan sentra spec-v



## #1spec-v-red (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm having trouble with the code it just came up about 5 days ago. I did some research and it seems the tach will not read speed and I could not find for the b15 model, my car is a 6 speed manual.

Can anyone help locate the exact position of sensor (pics would be nice) and if its any diffcult or other things I need to look for while doing this I'm planning on doing this right now. If I can get help ASAP.

Also my cruise control does not work would this sensor have something to do with it?

Thanks


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

Yes, the VSS being bad will cause your CC to not work.

The only picture I can find:


----------



## #1spec-v-red (Jan 19, 2010)

Kool found it during the weekend thanks.



saint0421 said:


> Yes, the VSS being bad will cause your CC to not work.
> 
> The only picture I can find:


----------

